# "Im going to talk to your supervisor"



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Did a delivery the other day.. .It was a 2 pick up and 2 drop off delivery.

From the time I got the ping, it was probably a 3-4 min drive to the restaurant, then there was maybe a max 6 min wait since they were still cooking the food. Then a 2 minute drive across the street to the next pick up which was a fast in and out fast food pick up…2 min max Id say. Then I drove to the first drop off which was about 2 miles down the road (3 minutes? Maybe 5 minutes?) as there were no stops and the traffic was decent aside from a fast ID check on base…. Sooo at this point I think im 20?? Minutes into this entire delivery Id say.

Then I got a call from someone….. He said “where are you?” I thought it might have been the first person, but it wasn’t. I asked who it was and he just said im your Uber. He didn’t give a name etc…Just an extremely vague guessing game. He continued to say “where are you?” Then I asked if he was the Wendy’s order ( I forgot the names I deliver to since im focusing on where im going……. _shrugs_) and he said I am your Uber…. I think he mentioned his name as I eventually realized it was the second delivery which was the first restaurant with the wait…then he asked me where I picked up from….what deliveries I did… then I thought it sounded kinda odd / suspicious..so I did not tell him where I picked up the delivery from as I was wondering if it was some other customer that got my number….


Are you lost? Do you have a problem? We have problems? Then he asked me more kinda odd things… I can’t recall all as I was in the middle of looking for the current delivery… I eventually finished the delivery and focused on the call …I asked his name, he didn’t tell me, and said I should know. I asked what he ordered… he just laughed…I asked where he ordered from and he said he didn’t know…. Then he continues to say his food is late, and laughs a bit. I ask him again to confirm his order or the place he ordered from and he just didn’t answer and said he doesn;t know and that i should know...... Then he said are there any problems? I think we have problems...there is obviously a problem.... etc…” Then he started asking why it was taking so long etc… I explained to him that his order was part of a 2 delivery (and how that works) then he started to get a little frustrated and said “I’m going to talk to your supervisor” and then he started to get weird… his tone and voice changed and he sounded more aggressive…he asked a few more questions about why he didn’t have his food and hung up…in the middle of me answering hs questions...rude lol 


Sooooo I start to drive to his place but just felt really uncomfortable… How he refused to answer questions clearly, didnt sy where he ordered from..... The way he refused to answer questions as i tried to just clarify what he was initially talking about / who he was...., how he made it like a cat and mouse game when trying to get info….etc… so I called support on my way, stopped half way and talked to support on the side of the road. The more I thought about it the more uncomfortable I was…the way he was acting… rude, belligerent…..and weird…possibly drunk??......and then support asked if I felt comfortable…I was not. They let me end the trip and not complete the delivery… I kinda felt the guy would assault me or SOEMTHING if I went through with the delivery….support was supportive and said that it was odd / weird and consiuder abuse to drivers etc… and they walked me through cancelling it….

I did get an email this morning about how cancelling trips before arriving is considered fraud etc,…. Even if something worse happens... im fine with it cause that was just weird / scary..maybe i would have gotten shot over some greasy ramen..... 

That was probably the worst / creepiest delivery experience I’ve had… luckily I wrote down his name and I know the location of where he was located since it’s a bit “away” from my general delivery area….……. I deliver there but not often.....Sooooo if I happen to get his name in that area I’ll just immediately cancel the trip in the future.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Dang it...i wanted to put this in the stories section


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NEVER answer the phone while on a delivery.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Don't take unexpected phone calls.

Don't give out information.

Who is this? You called me. Who are you? Hang up.

Where are you? I am here. Where are you? Hang up.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> NEVER answer the phone while on a delivery.



I actually thought it was a call i was expecting lol I should have just let it rung


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I had something like that with a IHOP order in Richmond \ Rosenberg area, so I called Uber and they cancelled it and told me to throw the food away…


----------



## gwill99 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I had something like that with a IHOP order in Richmond \ Rosenberg area, so I called Uber and they cancelled it and told me to throw the food away…


Really!? I've had ONE canceled food order from Chipotle. They were a no call/no show and I ate the crap out of it. LoL. #FreeFood


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sumidaj said:


> Did a delivery the other day.. .It was a 2 pick up and 2 drop off delivery.
> 
> From the time I got the ping, it was probably a 3-4 min drive to the restaurant, then there was maybe a max 6 min wait since they were still cooking the food. Then a 2 minute drive across the street to the next pick up which was a fast in and out fast food pick up…2 min max Id say. Then I drove to the first drop off which was about 2 miles down the road (3 minutes? Maybe 5 minutes?) as there were no stops and the traffic was decent aside from a fast ID check on base…. Sooo at this point I think im 20?? Minutes into this entire delivery Id say.
> 
> ...


It was your Woman's boy friend !
" Where are you"?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> NEVER answer the phone while on a delivery.


It's a good thing he DID answer the phone because doing so alerted him that he was dealing with a potentially unstable individual who could have done who knows what if the driver attempted to deliver the food.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> I actually thought it was a call i was expecting lol I should have just let it rung


Think it thru and you'll realize you were fortunate that you DID answer his phone call. By doing so you were alerted to the possibility that you could be dealing with an unstable individual. 

You never would have known that had you ignored his phone call.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

🤣 I would say “who?”.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It's a good thing he DID answer the phone


100% agree. I always answer the phone. I'd rather know what I'm dealing with ahead of time. 98% of the time the people are nice and are just communicating some issue. The other 2% who are Aholes risk getting their delivery cancelled.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> 100% agree. I always answer the phone. I'd rather know what I'm dealing with ahead of time. 98% of the time the people are nice and are just communicating some issue. The other 2% who are Aholes risk getting their delivery cancelled.


You must not get those calls from indian viagra pharmacy.

If they call an american number and get a man on the line, they call that number for months and months.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You must not get those calls from indian viagra pharmacy.
> 
> If they call an american number and get a man on the line, they call that number for months and months.


Well at my age I need a lot of that stuff!!! It works right??


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Think it thru and you'll realize you were fortunate that you DID answer his phone call. By doing so you were alerted to the possibility that you could be dealing with an unstable individual.
> 
> You never would have known that had you ignored his phone call.



This is true..I mean the guy was rally... weird / unhinged sounding... and the more I think of it it was such a bizarre phone call. Support said that some people had already cancelled the order before me which is odd as it wasn't horribly far and the pay was...average. So maybe they've dealt with him before. 


She did mention that he may be suspended though as some other team will be looking into him or something, so maybe hes caused issues before?


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Seamus said:


> 100% agree. I always answer the phone. I'd rather know what I'm dealing with ahead of time. 98% of the time the people are nice and are just communicating some issue. The other 2% who are Aholes risk getting their delivery cancelled.



this is true...i harsdly get calls fro mthe customer and I only really recall one other customer ever called me before.... they asked for some sauce on the side or something since it wasn't an option on the app and we had a nice convo about how the sauce was good... .got a really nice tip too after!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> 100% agree. I always answer the phone. I'd rather know what I'm dealing with ahead of time. 98% of the time the people are nice and are just communicating some issue. The other 2% who are Aholes risk getting their delivery cancelled.


I answer the phone as well if I'm not on another trip with riders. I figure they either have something important to tell me or they want to make sure I know they are demanding Aholes who need to be cancelled. Better to know up front and act accordingly.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

You did the right thing. When in doubt, err on the side of safety. My own formula on how I look at things - speed, maneuvers, neighborhoods, mystery food in the fridge 😂 - is I try to make sure my last thought on this Earth is not “Oh, crap! I KNEW I shouldn’t have done that!”


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I probably would have answered the call but I would not have spent several minutes talking to him. After about five seconds I would have said, ya, on my way. See ya soon, and hung up.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I always answer the phone and I make sure it is on speaker phone so the dash cam picks up the conversation. If anything negative comes out I have it recorded.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Well at my age I need a lot of that stuff!!! It works right??


Sir, I've been trying to reach you about your erect penis problems but I've been having a hard time. Do you have a moment now?


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

Always trust your instinct. I have over 1000 rides on Uber and only felt really uncomfortable twice. Once I pulled up and a guy leans in my passenger window and says 'you gotta be shittin me' with a weird look in his eyes. I said did you order an Uber? He says 'you gotta be shittin me' and 'Uber? No I didn't order an Uber'. Which made my decision even easier to roll out no more questions asked. I found a parking spot not too far and waited out the 5 minutes.

As he wanders around this apartment complex at 7:30 am glancing at his phone every once in a while, I can see the Uber GPS ping following him (clearly he was the one who ordered the Uber) I was prepared to drive away the instant he said 'Yeah I ordered the Uber' because of the way he had a weird look in his eyes.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

gwill99 said:


> Really!? I've had ONE canceled food order from Chipotle. They were a no call/no show and I ate the crap out of it. LoL. #FreeFood


They told me to throw it away but I never said I did… I mean it is IHOP after all and three times on Grubhub and another time on Uber and all were IHOP!!!

Now one time this restaurant packed their food badly and I lost part of it and Uber canceled the order and I had three Hamburgers and ate one and gave the rest to a homeless person…


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> Did a delivery the other day.. .It was a 2 pick up and 2 drop off delivery.
> 
> From the time I got the ping, it was probably a 3-4 min drive to the restaurant, then there was maybe a max 6 min wait since they were still cooking the food. Then a 2 minute drive across the street to the next pick up which was a fast in and out fast food pick up…2 min max Id say. Then I drove to the first drop off which was about 2 miles down the road (3 minutes? Maybe 5 minutes?) as there were no stops and the traffic was decent aside from a fast ID check on base…. Sooo at this point I think im 20?? Minutes into this entire delivery Id say.
> 
> ...


How was the food? 
And did they forget anything?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> They told me to throw it away but I never said I did… I mean it is IHOP after all and three times on Grubhub and another time on Uber and all were IHOP!!!
> 
> Now one time this restaurant packed their food badly and I lost part of it and Uber canceled the order and I had three Hamburgers and ate one and gave the rest to a homeless person…


I don't get cancels a lot, but when I do if I'm not hungry or it's something I don't care for I find a homeless person to give it to. If I'm hungry and it's something good, the dinner bell is ringing!🔔

I get a lot more food given to me by restaurants than by cancels.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> How was the food?
> And did they forget anything?



The food was from an average ramen shop. Not bad but not great. i ended up donating to someone I felt could use the meal.... it stayed very hot since it was in my thermal bag though.
But no, the restaurant gave everything in the order and din;t forget anything. That restaurant is preety good and wait times are pretty short.

Because I had to wait a few minutes for them to finish cooking the food. it was all really hot / fresh.


I estimate that if he picked the food up himself it would have taken him 15-20 minues for him to get it back home from the time he wold have left the restaurant... and I would have taken about 25-30 minutes if you factor in the second pickup and the second drop off etc... .so if he was patient / not.... creepy or whatever.... he could have easily had his food within basically the same time!


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

On a side note.... I am happy with how Uber handled the situation. I mean, I was only a few minutes away from the delivery, but was really uncomfortable at that point since I had time to process what / how he said things. It was a bizarre unsettling experience. They gave the option to cancel and did not encourage or peruse / suggest the idea of finishing the delivery. 

Im hoping that he got banned since he was just creepy.... and Im just speculating the driver before me cancelled because he had a run in with him before and i hope he was reported. Something in the way she told me things made me think he had some other complaints or something.

Im guessing / thinking that e-mail about the canceling trips before it reaches a customer, fraud etc.. was just something that they send automatically, but support said they'd make a note on my file and record the events etc... so im not negatively impacted. We shall see!


As I always say. I don't think anybody would want to cancel a trip / commit fraud to get free big macs or in this case average noodles to risk income / a side job / gig.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

We don’t really have homeless in our area, but if I get sushi ever again I’m giving it to Oscar the Grouch. No more experiments.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> We don’t really have homeless in our area, but if I get sushi ever again I’m giving it to Oscar the Grouch. No more experiments.



Oddly enough I got a sushi request (which I hardly ever do) right after this experience!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I can't wait to get my first Sushi Restaurant Cancel after I pick-up the food. Love me some sushi. My best tips come from the Sushi Restaurant orders.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I can't wait to get my first Sushi Restaurant Cancel after I pick-up the food. Love me some sushi. My best tips come from the Sushi Restaurant orders.


Same, but sushi is wasted on me. I tried it that one time and basically threw it all away. A shame, as it was good quality sushi from an expensive restaurant. On the flip side - I didn’t payfor something I hated. Everyone’s been on my case to try it forever. So can’treallycomplain.

However the taste is in my mouth as I write this. I’m broken.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

sumidaj said:


> Did a delivery the other day.. .It was a 2 pick up and 2 drop off delivery.
> 
> From the time I got the ping, it was probably a 3-4 min drive to the restaurant, then there was maybe a max 6 min wait since they were still cooking the food. Then a 2 minute drive across the street to the next pick up which was a fast in and out fast food pick up…2 min max Id say. Then I drove to the first drop off which was about 2 miles down the road (3 minutes? Maybe 5 minutes?) as there were no stops and the traffic was decent aside from a fast ID check on base…. Sooo at this point I think im 20?? Minutes into this entire delivery Id say.
> 
> ...


I did private food delivery long time. I would last 1 trip and throw thier shit in trash or eat it.to much work too cheap


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I think some people don;t understand how these apps work... and if they want the expedited service that doesn;t group it to another order, they need to pay the what... $2?? 

They seem to think that the food will magically be ready and be delivered within seconds of them ordering it.... his food alone probably took 15 - 20 minutes to cook. .


----------



## AntiTool (Aug 26, 2017)

Doordash is amazing. There are so many scam customers looking to get free stuff as cheap as $10. They invent stories about the delivery and Doordash doesn't even notify the drivers. I have a flag on a certain apartment. Last night I made $172 and worked 10 hours, spending $80 in gas. This is not worth it. Doordash "help" is nonexistent - twice I have had problems with threatening customers and Doordash does not come through with any kind of help.


----------



## GS-F_Beast (Aug 4, 2020)

AntiTool said:


> Doordash is amazing. There are so many scam customers looking to get free stuff as cheap as $10. They invent stories about the delivery and Doordash doesn't even notify the drivers. I have a flag on a certain apartment. Last night I made $172 and worked 10 hours, spending $80 in gas. This is not worth it. Doordash "help" is nonexistent - twice I have had problems with threatening customers and Doordash does not come through with any kind of help.


----------



## GS-F_Beast (Aug 4, 2020)

$80 on gas? Your math doesn’t add up bruh. Even at 15MPG will come out to 230 miles totaled in driving for $172 earnings. That’s just the average joes MPG. I hope that you are exaggerating with those numbers. I’m getting around 40 MPG and on slow days I’m considering going back to work at a regular jobs till the gas price dies back down. Which I don’t think would be the case. $5-$6 will be the new norms.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

GS-F_Beast said:


> $80 on gas? Your math doesn’t add up bruh. Even at 15MPG will come out to 230 miles totaled in driving for $172 earnings. That’s just the average joes MPG. I hope that you are exaggerating with those numbers. I’m getting around 40 MPG and on slow days I’m considering going back to work at a regular jobs till the gas price dies back down. Which I don’t think would be the case. $5-$6 will be the new norms.



Yeah, a full 10 hours for me is about $30? or so and I only get about 23-25 mpg in my older Camry. $80 is too much unless he drives like a semi or something lol 

Im figuring he didn't have a full tank to begin with? Like he drove all week or something and didn;t figure that you should only count the gas you use during work / delivery time lol


----------



## GS-F_Beast (Aug 4, 2020)

And the award goes to… the most exaggerated delivery guy out there. lol.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> It was your Woman's boy friend !
> " Where are you"?


Where are you? 
I'm inside your mom 😁
I'll be along w the food when I'm done 😎


----------



## Alemaniac98 (7 mo ago)

I have to agree here, I never answer the phone on delivery unless I'm lost trying to find someone's place or something


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Alemaniac98 said:


> I have to agree here, I never answer the phone on delivery unless I'm lost trying to find someone's place or something


I normally dont answer but I was expecting a call for I think my truck that was in the shop. but its rare that I actually do get a call... or ANY calls really... 

Curious... so what happens when you meet them in person to drop off? Do they say anything? I hate confrontation.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> 🤣 I would say “who?”.


Yeah, somebody said you sounded like an owl.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> NEVER answer the phone while on a delivery.


better yet... disable incoming calls


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> better yet... disable incoming calls


I never did that, in case wifey (or mistress) calls.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I never did that, in case wifey (or mistress) calls.


What if they conference you in? 😂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What if they conference you in? 😂


Start the porn music track ....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey didn't the word "porn" used to look like this? ****
So, does *******.com work?


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

The few times I have answered the phone have always been a distraction causing me time and $$ rather than helping me complete the delivery efficiently. I never answer it anymore.


----------

